# Well it looks like I'm out of the folding game for a bit:Edit never mind



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2010)

9800GTX last night bit the dust. I let it cool down for an hour, but she is deads. Had the pixal deal this morning when I woke up.

Damn Nividia cards I swear can not always take the beating 24.7 like ATI cards, but are folding machines!!!

Well if I land this job I'm going for I will pick up a 295 when I can.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 26, 2010)

was it being on load 24/7?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2010)

Well Hmmm, it looks like she is back up and running. Played with it a while before I made this post too. Looks like the PCI-E slot is going out. I put something under the card to lift up the front of the card in the slot, and she booted up.

I swear PCI-E slots are shit.


Lets see if she can fold another day


Yes 24.7 work out.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2010)

My fix rofl


----------



## TIGR (Aug 26, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I swear PCI-E slots are shit.



You know, you were literally swearing nVidia was the problem eight minutes ago. 

But good luck—make sure all the card's components are being adequately cooled and the power being supplied is good. Oh, and plug the card in completely.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

good to hear the card isn't dead, the 9800GTX lives to fold another day!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> You know, you were literally swearing nVidia was the problem eight minutes ago.
> 
> But good luck—make sure all the card's components are being adequately cooled and the power being supplied is good. Oh, and plug the card in completely.



That is only cause I have a stack of about 5 Nivida dead cards here, 2 9800GTX, and 3 8800Gts

I know I know.....pointless hate talk. 

I was only mad to see the system screwed this morning.


I've also seen the PCI-E fail many times in this fashion.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> That is only cause I have a stack of about 5 Nivida dead cards here, 2 9800GTX, and 3 8800Gts
> 
> I know I know.....pointless hate talk.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh but I know just how much you beasted them 8800GT's


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> That is only cause I have a stack of about 5 Nivida dead cards here, 2 9800GTX, and 3 8800Gts
> 
> I know I know.....pointless hate talk.
> 
> ...



do you know why the other two 9800GTX's died? I remember you had them in tri sli, maybe they got too hot for their own good...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey maybe none of the cards died and just all have this problem XD


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2010)

wolf said:


> do you know why the other two 9800GTX's died? I remember you had them in tri sli, maybe they got too hot for their own good...



I changed out the blocks to water blocks one time, and they never booted back up. The light on the back is green, but no one is home. They have the original cooler on them too, but they were OCed hard for a long time. 

I say that, and I did get them to boot back up for a time, but now they don't. I've tried them on several different boards too.

The 8800s all get pixeled all over the screen, before they over-heat or something to that matter/ they crash.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you tried baking them?    If they are dead, no harm in trying, but it sounds like the cores are thrashed.  RIP


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I changed out the blocks to water blocks one time, and they never booted back up. The light on the back is green, but no one is home. They have the original cooler on them too, but they were OCed hard for a long time.
> 
> I say that, and I did get them to boot back up for a time, but now they don't. I've tried them on several different boards too.
> 
> The 8800s all get pixeled all over the screen, before they over-heat or something to that matter/ they crash.



all I can say is, dude thats fucked.

i mean it seems like you gave them a hard life, but they should take it all and beg for more!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2010)

Folded my 9800gtx for 2 years.  It's still alive.  Just waiting for a new psu for my 2nd rig,  and it will be folding again!  It outlasted 2 gtx280s.  Hmmm......


----------

